# Want a silenX fan upgrade for Biocube 29 for under $25?



## str8fancf (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi guys,
Just wanted to share the fan upgrade I made to my BC 29 today. On Nanotuners.com you can buy a silenx upgrade fan kit for $52.90. Well, I can tell you how to DIY for half that price. So, all you have to do is go to your local FRY's store, and purchase two silenx fans (60x60x25mm) $10.99/each. They are the exact fan from nanotuners! Then, go to Lowes or Home Depot and get a pack of #6 1 1/4" sheet metal screws ($1.88). The stock fan screws are #4 3/4", and they will be to short because the silenx fans are thicker than the stock ones. However, I could not find the #4 in a length of 1 1/4. That is why I bought the #6. They will actually work without drilling out the plastic posts they screw into.......just take it slowly, and be careful not to crack the post.....don't over tighten. i did it no problem. So here are the steps, sorry in advance...no pics, but it is pretty simple to do......trust me. And, you will also need a 9 volt battery ( a few dollars), wire strippers, and electrical tape.

Step 1: Take hood off and lay on top of a table, or in the floor, so you can get to the fans.( Please make sure you unplug the ballast before you do anything!!!)

Step 2: Take off the plastic cover over the lights and fans.

Step 3: Take off the metal shield section over the fans. ( I decided to leave this metal section off when I was finished to get better airflow, and my tank temp went down about 2 degrees. So, I would leave it off......it won't hurt anything by doing this.)

Step 4: Take out stock fans. Pay attention to how they are in there!! On one the sticker on the fan is facing up, and on the other the sticker is facing down. Make sure when you put the new fans in they are the same way as the stock ones you took out.

Step 5: Put in new silenx fans the same way the stock ones where in there ( I just put in two of the 1 1/4 screws in opposite corners...that is plenty to hold in the fans). Now, you are going to notice that the silenx fans have a 3 pin connector, and the stock ones are 2 pin. Unfortunately Fry's does not sell a 3 to 2 pin adapter. Don't worry......this is an easy fix that won't cost you a penny!!

Step 6: To remedy this all you are going to do is cut the wires from the stock fans (leave the connector attached), and cut the 3 pin connector off of the silenx fans.

Step 7: Now, take some wire strippers and strip both the wires from the stock and new fans. Plug the stock 2 pin adapter back into the hood.

Step 8: Now, the silenx has 3 wires (positive, ground, sensor wire). They are all clear wires, so you can't just look at them and tell which wire is which. You will only need two of the wires (pos, ground). The third wire is not needed. So, to find the ground and pos wire just stick the stripped wires two at a time to the 9 volt battery until the fan starts spinning. At this point you have found the ground and positive wires. The wire on the negative post of the battery is the ground, and the one on the positive post is the positive wire. (The fan will not work if you switch them, so don't worry about not hooking it up right.)

Step 9: Now, all you have to do is splice the positive wire to the red wire from the stock fan, and the negative wire to the black wire from the stock fan. Put electrical tape around the exposed wires where you spliced them together to avoid metal touching metal, and put electrical tape around the end of the extra third wire that you didn't use .

Step 10: You are finished with installation now. Next, just put everything back together, plug in your ballast, and listen to the quietness!!!! You now have super quiet fans, and only spent about $25.....how great is that? 

Hope this DIY fan upgrade has helped you out. I just wanted to pass along this to save you some money. If you have any questions about anything posted here then feel free to contact me, and I can help you out!

By the way.......these silenx fans give you the same airflow as the stock fans, but are way more quiet.....practically silent!

Fan Info: 
SilenX (IXP-34-16) - 16 dBA (noise level) , 18cfm (airflow)

Stock fan- 37 dBA, 18.92 cfm


----------



## theheppcat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello, I just bought the biocube and plan to do your upgrade. I see it is from 2011. Does it still work correctly? Thanks!
~ Leila


----------

